# Nikon D5500 mirror lock



## Graham Smith 51 (May 20, 2016)

Hi
Has anyone found out how to lock up the mirror on the D5500 before shooting, to reduce vibration in cases where it might be important, such as slow shutter speeds? I can't find anything in the manuals. Does LV do it properly?


----------



## astroNikon (May 20, 2016)

The d3x00 and d5x00 do not have MUP - Mirror Lock UP.
The d7x00 and above have this feature.

MUP
basic info ==> Mirror Lockup (MUP) on the Nikon D7100 - For Dummies

more in depth ==> DSLR Mirror lock up how usefull is it for handheld photography?.


----------



## Ysarex (May 20, 2016)

Live View locks up the mirror.

Joe


----------



## astroNikon (May 20, 2016)

But when I try live view it locks up the mirror until you press the shutter button then the mirror comes back down for AF/Metering and then back up ?    Isn't that the case ?

I was trying Live View last night and it was driving me nuts with the pause and then more mirror movement .. at least that's what it seemed like.
such as this example ==>


----------



## Graham Smith 51 (May 20, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> The d3x00 and d5x00 do not have MUP - Mirror Lock UP.
> The d7x00 and above have this feature.



Ah, but the D5500 DOES have it! I eventually found it in the manual, because it's called "Exposure Delay"
You go to Menu -- Custom settings -- d - Display/Shooting -- Exposure delay mode. Set this to "on" and when you press the shutter (or use a remote release) the shutter is released approximately 1 sec after the mirror flips up. It took me a while to find it, because the words "mirror lock" don't appear in the literature except in the context of sensor cleaning.

So - sorted! Thanks anyway.


----------



## astroNikon (May 20, 2016)

Yes they are essentially the same => Mirror Up (MUP) vs Exposue Delay (ED) Mode on a Nikon D700/D300

with the MUP being a 2nd shutter release normally using a remote at any time the photog wants to do it.  I normally count to 5 before the actual shutter release for most of what I do.


----------



## Ysarex (May 20, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> But when I try live view it locks up the mirror until you press the shutter button then the mirror comes back down for AF/Metering and then back up ?    Isn't that the case ?
> 
> I was trying Live View last night and it was driving me nuts with the pause and then more mirror movement .. at least that's what it seemed like.
> such as this example ==>



Ouch! Why the bleep do they need to drop the mirror back down? Just close and activate the shutter -- really dumb.

Joe


----------



## Graham Smith 51 (May 20, 2016)

Been trying out the exposure delay mode, and it really works. Just go to Menu --> Custom Settings--> (d) Shooting/Display --> Exposure delay mode --> select "ON". Press the shutter, up flips the mirror, then a second later, the shutter fires. Easy peasy, no mirror shock during exposure. Just the job for longer exposures, and since there's this delay between pressing the shutter and the shot being taken, there's no real need for a remote release. I take a lot of shots of small models that I make and since I need a good depth of field, I need a longer exposure (with the camera on a tripod, of course) and this set-up works fine.
I would never have found it, though, if I hadn't spotted on a Digital Photography School tutorial the note that Nikon call this feature "Exposure Delay".

I've reproduced here the relevant bit from the manual:


----------

